
Show HN: APIs to use reviews in your apps - pkallberg
https://www.reviewshake.com/supervisor
======
TicklishTiger
Is this legal?

A text is a copyrighted work. Users that post reviews on a site license their
text to that site. That does not mean anybody can just copy the text and
republish it.

~~~
willio58
Eh, lighten up!

